# Glashütte Orginal Navigator Chronograph (many pix...)



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Some shots of my latest pride and joy, a GO Navigator Chronograph. Sporting GO's own inhouse caliber 39 movement, its a superb example of German workmanship, and its getting a _lot_ of wrist time.

Nice packaging...



















..but its the inside that counts..




























..attention to details..




























Excellent lume, too!










And it "wears" great..










Hope ya'll don't mind the number of pictures, this baby just gets me all carried away...:-d










Thor


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Its a very fine looking watch, I'm a big fan of "attention to detail", the GO has plenty of it.

A very well matched strap too.

What is the wooden ring for? is it a fancy loupe?


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Very beautiful watch :-!


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing

Although what's the little basket like wooden thing on the box?


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

shah said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Although what's the little basket like wooden thing on the box?


its a Loupe. im guessing 10x.

GO eitgher has some balls or they got some trust in their finish work, for giving their customers a Loupe to critique the movement. i always thought it was a badass touch. :-!

other than the rather small movement to a big case, i think your watch looks amazing!  well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gorgeous watch! It's a real classic with the wonderful box and the loop, just fantastic!:-!


----------



## cbarry1 (Feb 28, 2009)

That is one of the SEXIEST watches I have ever seen b-):-!|>

Gotta love the loupe.


----------



## timc. (Oct 1, 2008)

Truely a work of art


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. Add one more to my list of must haves lol.


----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the great feedback! And yes, it is indeed a loupe; really comes in handy when you want to enjoy all the details. Them Germans don't mess around :-!

Thor


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice! And great pics...:-!


----------



## J.L.Hudson (Jan 14, 2009)

That watch is a masterpiece!! :-!

Thanks for those terrific shots of it,never too many of that beauty!!


----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you both so much for the great comments! :-!

Thor


----------



## bryku2 (Nov 23, 2008)

ut


ThorBob said:


> Thank you both so much for the great comments! :-!
> 
> Thor


Beautifull watch, good german work


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

me likey...

ahhhh someday


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent shots! Breathtaking, especially those macro shots. :-!


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, excelent pictures!

Great watch brand! :-!

Paulo


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hands down some of the best shots of the GO Navigator I've ever seen!


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

VERY beautiful - simple and handsome (not me, the watch). Great packaging too.....Its got an awesome wrist presence too :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

WatchMe82 said:


> VERY beautiful - simple and handsome (not me, the watch).


Hehe.


----------



## crossxfire2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't comment on a whole lot of pictures, but I would have to say that those pictures are amazing! You said that the company pays close attention to details, but you do too! I absolutely love those blue hands. Thank you for taking such amazing pictures!


----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry about the delayed reply, but thank you all so much for the kind words! :-!

Thor


----------



## Baker2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, nice watch!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

fantastic pictures!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Amazing watch. Blued hands look superb, and that movement looks GORGEOUS :-!


----------



## toronto416 (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing pics of a beautiful watch! It is on my short list, but is only available from GO made to order (with a 3 to 4 month wait) as it has been discontinued. There is still time!


----------



## div25sec9 (Jan 26, 2013)

I love the watch! I'm going to have to go against the previous comment; I'm not a huge fan of the blue hands, the color is a bit to close to the face color; I would have preferred white hands. 

the packaging is crazy; I love the display...looks like a million bucks


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Jan 23, 2013)

The movement finish, the lume & the packaging are very special with this watch. 
I'm loving the double G at the rear end of the second hand, a very nice touch.
A great buy & wonderful photos.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rythem (Nov 7, 2012)

i love this back case, very ellegant of course.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

very nice.

how did you take those pictures of the lume? (camera, lens, shutter speed, aperture, lighting, lume charge etc)


----------

